# Belly Dancing Mamas!



## Cherry_Blossom (Nov 7, 2009)

I know you are out there! Let's shimmy!

I started belly dancing with some DVD instructionals about a year ago, and I started taking real classes about a month ago. I love it! I'm also addicted to watching YouTube videos. I like tribal fusion style the most.


----------



## Laura87 (Sep 5, 2011)

cool! i have danced for the past 9 years! on and off professionally. i do modern american/egyptian


----------



## Cherry_Blossom (Nov 7, 2009)

What's it like performing for a crowd?


----------



## Laura87 (Sep 5, 2011)

its wonderful! i honestly miss it terribly


----------



## aimfatale (Sep 14, 2010)

I was just browsing the tribes trying to see if I fit in anywhere. Finally! Something I can honestly identify with! However it's a much-missed hobby for me that I've hardly had time for since the birth of my first child a little over two years ago. Hoping to get back into it though.


----------



## Cherry_Blossom (Nov 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## elspethpaisley (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, me too! I started dancing tribal fusion style around 3 or 4 years ago, but haven't danced much since my dance class/group fell apart; now I just follow along to instructional videos occasionally in my room. I miss it


----------



## clarwyn (Dec 4, 2011)

I dance too! well I'm teaching myself off YouTube videos







I used to do Jewish circle dancing, but I moved and there's no dance groups in my area that I've found. so I picked up belly dancing, partly because it can be done alone and partly because I want to use it during labor. anybody else try using it that way?


----------

